# اي عطر بـ33 ريال ((-درجه اولى-عبوات انيقه مكبوسه وعلى الشرط-تركيز حلووو-روائح رووعه)



## الكاااااااادي (26 يوليو 2010)

اي عطر ب33ريال والجمله من 12 حبه وطالع ب28
حيــــــــــــــــــــــــاكم​ 
بســــــــم الله الرحمـــــــن الرحـــــــيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
********​ 
اي عطر ب33ريال للمفرق حبه حبتين ثلاث الى 11حبه
والجمله من درزن وطالع ب28ريال للحبه
سعر ولا احلى منه شغل نظيف تعبئه سعوديه 100% عبوات كبس تركيز عاااااالي
الصيفيه ع الابواب والمناسبات كثيره والكل محتاج للعطور والرائحه الحلوووووه
ساااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااارعو
عطور مركبه لماركات فرنسيه جوده ممتازه 
وتركيز حلو والخام درجه اولى صـــــــافي 
بعبوات مكبوسه حجم 50ملي ماتسرب وشكلها مره انيق تنفع حتى هديه واسم العطر وصورته الاصليه طباعه بأستكر ع العبوه شكله مره انيق
اسماء العطور المتوفره
النســــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــائيه
دايمون جفنشي 
بلقاري جاسمين نوار
دكني الاخضر
دكني نايت
نبتون من زهور الريف
كاميليا من زهور الريف
ديور ديور
مدنايت بويزون
اسكادا الفراشه 
قوتشي باي قوتشي
قوتشي رش
قوتشي فلورا
مس ديور
فرزاتشي كرستال
سي اتش
الي سان لوران
سكادا مون
تشيك هريرا
سينما
استلا
توت نكتار
هوقو
فري ارستبال
بربري برد
بيوربوزون
شوبارد
استيل جنيفرلوبيز
لايف جنيفر
فلوربمب
ايفوراء
فالنتينو
بلاك اكس اس
شانصكوكومزمزيل
شانل5
سنشوال
ديزل
نينا رتشي
فري سكسي
212سكسي
الشيخ نسائي
الين
امورامور
الرجـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاليه​ 
بلاتنيوم
اكوا بلقاري
ون مليون
مونتال
لي هوم سان لوران
جفنشي بلو
ام سفن
هابي كلنك
دكني الرجالي
الورسبورت
فهرنهايت
سبلند
كريد الابيض
الصحراء
فهرنهايت
الشيخ
سي اتش
فرزاتشي
لينك الاسود
تشيك هريرا
نرسيزو الاسود
212
دنهل ديزايز
دنهل فرش
سلفرشدو​ 


وهاذي صوره للعطرمن تصويري الشخصي



 


 


باللنسبه للتوصيل الدمام تسليم يدبيد
باقي المناطق شحن بعد تحويل المبلغ للحساب
لتواصل النساء [email protected] 
0597243241
لتواصل الرجال [email protected]
0568313911​ 
اوموقع مراسلتي لمراسلتي من خارج المنتدى​ 







يوجد مندوب توصيل لباب البيت يدبيد لكل من
الخبر --القطيف--عنك--رأس تنوره--الجبيل
من تعــــــاملو معي​


الصدوق قال:


> اشكرك اختي الكـــــــــــــــــــــــــادي على العطور الطيبه .....
> ولا يأتي من أهل الطيب الا ..الطيب
> 
> تقبلي شكري.....وتقديري


 


~ l6of قال:


> سلام .. العطور وصلت
> جزاك الله خير اختي ام عزام
> وريحتهم مره روعه .. وتركيزها حلو كثير
> تعامل راق .. لا املك اكثر من اني ادعي لكم بظهر الغيب
> ...


 


ضوا القلب قال:


> ما شالله حبيبتي
> العطوراات مررررره تجنن
> و ريحتها ثابته و مركزه بقووه
> و للحين طلبنا ثلاث مراات
> ...


 



اميرةزمانها قال:


> بعد التحيه والسلام
> اشكر الاخت الكادي على تعاملها معي الرائع واقولك عطورك والله انها تاخذ العقل وتسلمين على الروح الحلوه وصبرك علي
> للمعلوميه يااخوات هذ المره الثانيه اللي اخذ مجموعه من الكادي وراح اتعامل معك بشكل مستمر انشاء الله
> حتى المرشات رووووووووووووووووعه بعد انصحكم فيها


 











براءة أنثى قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته..​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 



اميره الذوق والرقه قال:


> اختي الكااااادي الله يعطيكي الف عافيه العطور جدا جدا رائعه وثابته وفي عبوات انيقه والله انك تستاهلين كل خير وانشالله لي تعامل معاك مره ثانيه
> موفقه انشالله


 


اميرةزمانها قال:


> عطوراتك جدا جدا جدا خطيررررررررررررررررررررررره وراح اتعامل معك اكثر وقلت لبنات عمي واخواتي وانشاء الله بيطلبون منك وراح ابلغك


 


روزروزروز قال:


> العطور وصلو حبيبتي مرررررررررررررره مركزه وحلوه يعطيك الف عافيه لنا تعامل باذن الله


 


ورده 11 قال:


> _جزاك الله يالكاااااااااااااادي على العطور وبصراحه ما توقعتها بهذا الشكل روووووووعه والريحه اروع__ةالله يجزاك خير _
> 
> _لك دعوة بظهر الغيب بإن يوسع الله رزقك ,,,,_
> 
> _وما ادري عن عطور المفارش هل رائحتها زينه مثل العطور وتثبت وكذلك لوشن الجسم _


 


> بين الموج قال:
> 
> 
> > ربي يوفقك دنيا واخره
> ...





> درع الجزيرة قال:
> 
> 
> > أسأ الله لكي التوفيق الطلبيه اللي طلبتها اليوم وصلت
> ...





إحسآس مصمم قال:


> بصراحة تعاملت مع أختي الكاااااااااااادي ( مرتين ) ويشهد الله أنهم ينفذون الطلب بأسرع وقت
> 
> وغراش العطورات روووعة وتدوووووووم الرائحة أكثر من 3 أيام


 


LovER BoY قال:


> وصلت العطور يوم الاربعاء بس ماقدرت ادخل ابلغك
> بصراحه العطور روووعه والثبات والتركيز ارووع ماتصورتها للدرجة هذي
> باذن الله لي طلبية ثانية
> 
> بالتوفيق والله يرزقك


 




مشتاقوه قال:


> بصراحه الكادي شغلك مره روعه طلبت منك والكميه اشوي وتخلص





مشتاقوه قال:


> ون شاءالله لي طلبيه جديده مع العطورات الجديده ويسعدني التعامل معك
> 
> انسانه ذوق بمعنى الكلمه
> 
> تقبلي مروري


 


مس فراوله قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> اختي الكادي انا جربت العطورات بصرااحه روووعه واعجبووني كثيييير وان شاء الله اذا خلصتهم راح اطلب منك


 


دنيتي منوري قال:


> انا اشتريت من الكادي 15 عطر بس ماشاءالله جدروووووووووعه ريحه حلوه ومركزه لاو التغليف مرتب كل وحده لافتها لوحدها والله تعامل راقي واسعار مناسبه وبضاعه حلوه وياليت اللي متردد يشتري منها ماراح يندم


 



انفاسي رحيل قال:


> انا اتعامل مع الاخت الكادي واطلب طلبات منها وبصراحه وربي الشاهد





انفاسي رحيل قال:


> انها قمة الذوق والاحترام والحرص على توصيل الطلب في وقته وغير كذا كنت طالبه منها
> كميه كبيره من العطورات وخفت عليها من زاجل واتفقنا نوصلها بالفيدكس والله يعطيها الف عافيه
> ماقصرت معي وناصفتني قيمة الفيدكس ... غير كذا تغليفها مرره مره حلوو لافه كل عبوه لوحدها
> والعطورات كابستها كبس حلوو مايطلع العطور برا ... والاهم من هذا كله رضاء زبائني واعجابهم
> ...


 


> قنوات المستقبل قال:
> 
> 
> > الاخت الكاااااااااااااادي
> ...





فروحه حلوه قال:


> سعدت بالتعامل معاك
> بصراحه ذوق وتشرفت فيك


 



> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ​
> الأخت الفاضلة : أم عزّام ​
> أشكر لك حسن تعاملك مع زبائنك وبضاعتك فعلا تستحق المدح والثناء ​
> المرة الثانية آخذ من عندها ​
> ...


 



عتالا قال:


> ان اشتريت من الاخت 5 عطور





عتالا قال:


> بجد العطور ممتازه وريحتها ثابته وماشاء الله تعطيك العينات حتى نشوف ونتاكد​
> 
> وفعلا قول وفعلا والاخت مره طيبه وحبوبه​
> بجد سعيده بتعاملي معاك وان شاء الله لي تعامل مر ثانيه​
> ...


 








































































الكاااااااادي قال:


> ​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 




































































​ 
اقتباس:​ 




























































المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة فيّ وهجير 

 


_بكل صدق تشكيلة رائعه ماعليها كلام _​ 




_وانا مجربها شخصياً وأول ماتخلص المجموعه من عندي راح اطلب غيرها باذن الله لانها فعلاً نفس الثبات ونفس االرائحه ونفس الكوالتي وسعرها معقول جداً _​ 


_بالتوفيق ان شالله ,,_​











































































































































​












































































































​ 
*******************************************



















































































































































المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة وسام مكة 

 


_



_​ 





_شكراً يا الكاااااااادي وصلت الطلبية بشكل جداً راااااائع وراقي وفي الوقت المحدد وشكراً بالنسبة لك قليلة ولا تفي بالغرض لذلك لك دعوة بظهر الغيب بإن يوسع الله رزقك ,,,,_​ 




_وبانتظار الجديد ,,,,_​













































































































































​ 




> farsfarsfars قال:
> 
> 
> > بصراحة ما اقدر اعبر عن امتناني وشكري لك أختي الفاضلة ((الكاااااااادي)) عطورك غير بصراحة وبدون مجامله الحق بنقال ألريحه ثابتة وتأخذ العقل الله يبارك فيك والله عطورك تشرف وتستحق الاقتناء ،،،ورايح أتعامل معك على طول كل شهر أن شاء الله .
> ...


 








> عزالله انها كلمة حق بيض الله وجهك .. عطور رائعه وقمة في الثبات والتركيز والجوده .. وماقلتها من فرااغ انما من واقع تجربه شخصيه .. ​


 




















ارفعو الموضوع بدعوه حلوه الله يسعدكم دنيا واخره ويعطيكم طولت العمر اللهم اميـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــن​ 


***​ 


لكم مني... اجمل تحيه​


----------

